# Short Haircut- Need advice (& random pics!)



## hoaloha

My husband and I + family are taking a big trip to Asia on November 1st and will be gone for about 2.5 weeks. I'm so sad that Obi can't come with us, but he will be in good hands with my mother-in-law who stays at home all day with her chihuahua mix. Obi loves her little dog and they play all day. A big concern of mine is that I can't really expect her to groom him daily as I do. I am planning to cut his hair short to minimize the matting and so she won't have to do daily grooming.

*My questions are: *
*What length of hair will be reasonable to keep mat/knot-free with minimal brushing? 
For those of you who have done a short-cut or shave-down, what is the longest you think I could go without it needing much maintenance? 
I don't want go too short on the face; I'm more concerned with what I should do for the body and leg length. *

Now, time for some pics!
Here is my fluffy boy having a blast on a comfy bed. He rolled around and around like it was the best day ever. I will seriously miss him and his fluffy, goofy self while I'm gone. 

































I'm sad to cut his hair...but it grows fast 









random pic:









in the new playpen:









Any advice appreciated!!!


----------



## Lmojeda

He is handsome!! Sorry no advice.. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## StevieB

My advice would be to ship him to Dallas, Tx to stay with me and I will brush him every day for you!! :wub::wub: Obi!


----------



## .13124

I loooove his haircut! I actually "borrowed" one of his pictures you posted from when you cut his hair last, to take it to my groomers for Cici's first haircut:blush:. And sorry I don't really have any advice . Cici has cottony hair, and when it was about 1 1/2 inch it didn't mat, and she still looked fluffy, but I don't know if that's too short. 


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## hoaloha

Lmojeda said:


> He is handsome!! Sorry no advice..
> Sent from my iPhone


Obi says Thank you, Lisa!



StevieB said:


> My advice would be to ship him to Dallas, Tx to stay with me and I will brush him every day for you!! :wub::wub: Obi!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Boy, would Obi LOVE that-- being with you, Steve, and the rest of your family! I'm worried that he may never come back :HistericalSmiley:



BellaNotte said:


> I loooove his haircut! I actually "borrowed" one of his pictures you posted from when you cut his hair last, to take it to my groomers for Cici's first haircut:blush:. And sorry I don't really have any advice . Cici has cottony hair, and when it was about 1 1/2 inch it didn't mat, and she still looked fluffy, but I don't know if that's too short.
> 
> Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
> ❤💋


Thanks Nora for your experience! I appreciate it  and I'm soOooo honored that you love Obi's haircut! I know Cici will look absolutely adorable no matter what haircut she gets


----------



## lmillette

Oh I just love Obi!!! :wub: Marisa, I know it is short but Opey's hair length is very low maintenance. He very rarely gets mats only a tiny knot or two in his tail. His length stays pretty short for about 4-6 weeks before he begins to get fluffy. Whatever length you cut him, it will grow back in no time and he will have the perfect cut again! The hardest part is, you are going to miss your boy so much!!! But try to have fun!! Post a pic of his new haircut, whatever you decide.


----------



## Ladysmom

There are tons of puppy cut pictures to look at in this thread:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/106091-puppy-cuts.html


----------



## MoonDog

Marisa, Obi will be PRECIOUS any way you cut him!


----------



## hoaloha

Ladysmom said:


> There are tons of puppy cut pictures to look at in this thread:
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/106091-puppy-cuts.html


Thanks, Marj  I have definitely viewed this thread before :blush: I have an idea of how I am going to cut him in terms of style. I was actually asking a more specific question relating to people's experience with the length of the hair and brushing/grooming ease.

For example, since Bailey is in a Town and Country cut, what length is the hair on the body/torso and does that particular length need daily brushing in order to prevent mats?


----------



## hoaloha

lmillette said:


> Oh I just love Obi!!! :wub: Marisa, I know it is short but Opey's hair length is very low maintenance. He very rarely gets mats only a tiny knot or two in his tail. His length stays pretty short for about 4-6 weeks before he begins to get fluffy. Whatever length you cut him, it will grow back in no time and he will have the perfect cut again! The hardest part is, you are going to miss your boy so much!!! But try to have fun!! Post a pic of his new haircut, whatever you decide.


Thanks, Lindsay! What length would you estimate his hair is right when you get his haircut vs. when it grows out? It looks about 1/2 inch to 1 inch in Opey's pics but I'm usually distracted by his cute face to really see how close his cut is! 



MoonDog said:


> Marisa, Obi will be PRECIOUS any way you cut him!


Thanks for the support, Robin  I figure that it's hair...and hair grows back  and he can wear some clothes while it does!


----------



## zooeysmom

I shaved Zooey down to about 1/2" (?) in mid-August and have only had to brush her tail and ears about once a week! Obi will be cute no matter what style of hair he has  I hope you have a fantastic trip!


----------



## hoaloha

zooeysmom said:


> I shaved Zooey down to about 1/2" (?) in mid-August and have only had to brush her tail and ears about once a week! Obi will be cute no matter what style of hair he has  I hope you have a fantastic trip!


Thanks, Elisabeth! That info is super helpful :w00t: once a week brushing sounds like a breeze and something my MIL could do.


----------



## lmillette

Marisa, I believe his cut is 1/2 inch and his ears and tail only needing brushing and I only give those a brush about once a week to a week and half depending on how long Opey's ears are. This is when I start to let his hair grow out some because of the weather colder weather but the summer cuts are such a breeze and I must say he looks adorable in his summer cuts!


----------



## Grace'sMom

Grace is in LOVE with Obi :wub: She is on my chest while reading this and just tried to kiss the screen with one of his photos. Whined a bit LOL awww  She thinks Obi is so handsome :wub:

Grace is 1/2" cut too...and I don't have to brush her daily. Just combing her top.

You may be able to get away with a bit longer (1 inch?) on the top body... but under legs, legs, and belly you want 1/2" because those are the places that mat the most.


----------



## jmm

It depends on the coat. I have cut Roo down with a 10 which is SUPER short and requires pretty much no maintenance. I think on a coat the doesn't mat up terribly, either a 3F or maybe a comb to leave the coat 1 inch long. I'd stick to 1 inch or less.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

I :heart: Obi so much. :wub: He will look darling no matter what you decide. Most of the pics I have of mine are with clothes on so I don't have much to show you of the actual cut.

Here is a couple of Callie with her body hair trimmed to about 1/2". I kept her chest hair a little shorter then I do now and really thinned her neck to about 1/4". I could probably get away without brushing her body for a couple of weeks at this length but I'm really lucky because she just doesn't matt. If you dress Obi much or use a harness that goes around his legs, they could matt before you get back. 




















I've recently been clipping their bodies even shorter, down to 1/4". Never have to comb their bodies at this length. I've been letting their chest hair grow. I wouldn't recommend leaving his chest hair really long for fear of some painful comb out sessions when you return.

Here is one you can kind of see Jett's body at 1/4":









I think it looks like their chest hair may be as long as Obi's is now.









Hope this helps!


----------



## Chloes mom

I do the same thing when we leave ours with my Mom. The first time my poor Mom tried to put Chloes top knot in she couldn't figure out what looked different about her about an hour later she realized that she had Chloes ears up in her pony! I cut their bodies 1/2 inch and scissors the legs. If his hair is silky you could probably go even longer. Good luck!


----------



## socalyte

You wouldn't need to ship him to Texas-- I'm right here in Southern California and would be happy to puppy-sit and groom, LOL. He is SUCH a cutie, and so much personality! His personality reminds me a lot of Pippa. 

Right now I have Pippa in a cut that is about 2 inches long-- it rarely mats. This is really the ideal easy length for her. She has a very thick coat too, so perhaps Obi would also be fine with that length. I personally don't care for it any shorter, but when I was unable to groom her, she had to be cut very short because it was long at that time and had started to mat.


----------



## Snowbody

I heard Obi say that he'd like to see the Big Apple.  I'm willing to brush him every day. :thumbsup: No, huh? Tyler's got the Town and Country cut too. He really doesn't mat much at all but I do brush him every two days or so. If you shave him pretty close then there should be no problems for your MIL and you won't be upset when you get back from your travels. Love those pictures of him. :wub::wub:


----------



## hoaloha

lmillette said:


> Marisa, I believe his cut is 1/2 inch and his ears and tail only needing brushing and I only give those a brush about once a week to a week and half depending on how long Opey's ears are. This is when I start to let his hair grow out some because of the weather colder weather but the summer cuts are such a breeze and I must say he looks adorable in his summer cuts!


Thanks, Lindsay  It's been so HOT 100F+ still around here... I can't wait till it gets a bit cooler!



Grace'sMom said:


> Grace is in LOVE with Obi :wub: She is on my chest while reading this and just tried to kiss the screen with one of his photos. Whined a bit LOL awww  She thinks Obi is so handsome :wub:
> Grace is 1/2" cut too...and I don't have to brush her daily. Just combing her top.
> You may be able to get away with a bit longer (1 inch?) on the top body... but under legs, legs, and belly you want 1/2" because those are the places that mat the most.


:wub2: Obi and I love little Gracie too! Thanks for the info- I want to keep it a bit "layered" looking if I can and will keep that tip in mind for the belly :thumbsup:



jmm said:


> It depends on the coat. I have cut Roo down with a 10 which is SUPER short and requires pretty much no maintenance. I think on a coat the doesn't mat up terribly, either a 3F or maybe a comb to leave the coat 1 inch long. I'd stick to 1 inch or less.


Thanks, Jackie for your help! I don't think I'm brave enough yet to do a 10 on the whole body :faint: I really liked the way you had Roo's cut when I met you guys at Nationals :wub2:


----------



## hoaloha

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I :heart: Obi so much. :wub: He will look darling no matter what you decide. Most of the pics I have of mine are with clothes on so I don't have much to show you of the actual cut.
> 
> Here is a couple of Callie with her body hair trimmed to about 1/2". I kept her chest hair a little shorter then I do now and really thinned her neck to about 1/4". I could probably get away without brushing her body for a couple of weeks at this length but I'm really lucky because she just doesn't matt. If you dress Obi much or use a harness that goes around his legs, they could matt before you get back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've recently been clipping their bodies even shorter, down to 1/4". Never have to comb their bodies at this length. I've been letting their chest hair grow. I wouldn't recommend leaving his chest hair really long for fear of some painful comb out sessions when you return.
> 
> Here is one you can kind of see Jett's body at 1/4":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks like their chest hair may be as long as Obi's is now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!


thanks a bunch, Crystal!!! Obi sends his love to you  That picture of Callie and her reflection is so cute--it's unreal! :wub: The pics really help to visualize the different lengths. I think I'll do a trial run a few weeks before and cut it a bit longer and then go shorter if I see mats develop. Callie has such a silky looking coat- so pretty. Obi's coat is silky but can get mats if it's close to bath-day + vigorous playing


----------



## hoaloha

Chloes mom said:


> I do the same thing when we leave ours with my Mom. The first time my poor Mom tried to put Chloes top knot in she couldn't figure out what looked different about her about an hour later she realized that she had Chloes ears up in her pony! I cut their bodies 1/2 inch and scissors the legs. If his hair is silky you could probably go even longer. Good luck!


Hahaha! I can imagine Chloe feeling like "something feels weird!" Thanks for the advice- much appreciated 



socalyte said:


> You wouldn't need to ship him to Texas-- I'm right here in Southern California and would be happy to puppy-sit and groom, LOL. He is SUCH a cutie, and so much personality! His personality reminds me a lot of Pippa.
> 
> Right now I have Pippa in a cut that is about 2 inches long-- it rarely mats. This is really the ideal easy length for her. She has a very thick coat too, so perhaps Obi would also be fine with that length. I personally don't care for it any shorter, but when I was unable to groom her, she had to be cut very short because it was long at that time and had started to mat.


Thanks a bunch, Jackie! I could try cutting Obi's hair to 2 inches this week and see how it goes and then go shorter and shorter if needed  LOL- Obi would love spending time with you- he may terrorize your three with his constant playfulness! He's like an only child who never gets tired of kid to kid playtime :HistericalSmiley:



Snowbody said:


> I heard Obi say that he'd like to see the Big Apple.  I'm willing to brush him every day. :thumbsup: No, huh? Tyler's got the Town and Country cut too. He really doesn't mat much at all but I do brush him every two days or so. If you shave him pretty close then there should be no problems for your MIL and you won't be upset when you get back from your travels. Love those pictures of him. :wub::wub:


HAhah! Sue, I know that Obi (and I) are itching to go to NY! Tyler has a super silky looking coat :wub: It has that certain shine in all his pics  Obi's hair is silky but a soft texture and a little fly-away at times. Okay, that was a poor description- there are too many types of silk. LOL!


----------



## socalyte

> Thanks a bunch, Jackie! I could try cutting Obi's hair to 2 inches this week and see how it goes and then go shorter and shorter if needed  LOL- Obi would love spending time with you- he may terrorize your three with his constant playfulness! He's like an only child who never gets tired of kid to kid playtime :HistericalSmiley:


Haven't you heard that Cozette's nickname is the Energizer Bunny? I don't think Obi would terrorize my two little girls (Princess Tiffany is another story LOL). They'd probably all exhaust each other in no time!


----------

